# Need help on which Welk resort to choose



## BondGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My neice and her husband, plus their one yr old daughter, want to visit SoCal mid-March 2013 and there are several Welk resorts, but I don't know which would be "nicer".  Booking in II and choices are:

Villas on the Greens at the Welk Resort VL2 & VLW (what is the difference?) - 1 BR 4/4 full kitchen

Welk Resort Villas LW2 - 2 BR 6/6 full kit

Welk Resorts Mountain Villas WMX - 1 BR 2/4 limited kitchen


I assume they would spend half their week driving to SD, Legoland, maybe Disneyland, and the beaches, and will spend the other half at the resort.

In March, which of the resorts will have the most infant-friendly, i.e. warmest, pools?

As to the units themselves, I'm thinking the 2 BR 6/6 at the Mountain Villas would be the "nicest", but looking for confirmation.

Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 28, 2012)

BondGuy said:


> My neice and her husband, plus their one yr old daughter, want to visit SoCal mid-March 2013 and there are several Welk resorts, but I don't know which would be "nicer".  Booking in II and choices are:
> 
> Villas on the Greens at the Welk Resort VL2 & VLW (what is the difference?) - 1 BR 4/4 full kitchen
> 
> ...



Of the three choices, I would suggest either the 2 BR in the Resort Villas or the smaller 1 BR in the Mountain Villas.

The Resort Villas will provide the largest space.  These 2 BR units are very big with one bedroom on each side of a centrally located living room, dining area and full kitchen.  The units were remodeled over the past couple of years, so are very nicely done. This section of the resort is very spread out and has several pools.  You also have access to the pool in the Mountain Villas and the pool in VOG.  

The Moutain Villas are the newest section of the resort.  They are on the upper edge of the resort, so a reasonably long walk to the other sections.  Nice for a stroll with the little one. The unit you mentioned is the smaller 1BR side of a 2BR lockoff unit.  For a couple and little one it would be comfortable, but less than half the size of the Resort Villas 2BR.  The bedroom does have a door if you wanted to close it.  The living space is small.

We liked going to Welk when our kids were small, and still do.  Of the two I would likely choose the Resort Villas 2BR due to the space it provides.  Either way, they should have a great time.

Not sure about the heating of the pools in March.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 28, 2012)

Almost one year ago we stayed in a 2BR in LW2 which we found to be very nice.
In May we stayed in a 1BRL in Villas on the Green.  It was every bit as nice as the 2BR in LW2 (except for one less bedroom).  It seemed that the 2BRs in the Villas on the Green building we were in consisted of lockoffs combining a 1BRL having a full kitchen and a 1BRS having a limited kitchen.

Folks seem to like the Mountain Villas units and amenities but we prefer being down the hill, closer to more of the activity facilities including the Downtown Plaza.  One can walk to and from the Mountain Villas but it is a quite a climb back up.


----------



## Dori (Sep 28, 2012)

Another vote for Welk Resort Villas from me. We stayed there with another couple and loved it.

Dori


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 29, 2012)

If you value space and quiet most, then the Welk Villas are for you. The villas are the original units, and were built as condos. They've been well maintained, and are very comfortable. It's my favorite section.

The Mtn. Villas are the newest, and they have a fantastic pool area. They can take the 1 yr. old in the water with no danger. 
The units are modern, the beds are also comfortable. The kitchens are well equipped; a little strangely laid out, in my opinion, but that's neither here nor there...(like the kitchen)
There is shuttle service to get to the theater, the stores, and other areas on the property.  They also have fireplaces and jacuzzi tubs in the bedrooms.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 30, 2012)

*2 bedroom villas*

We own at the 2 bedroom villas and having stayed there over the past 15 years and seeing the other units we prefer the villas.  The other units seem more upscale and more unfriendly to kids.  Comfort is #1 for us and my kids always have felt the same way.
Bart


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 30, 2012)

We were there this past March in the 2br "older section" LWR/LW2 villas wih my 3 toddlers. They were very well remodeled and spacious and comfortable. The villas are located within walking distance of the pool are and activity centers. The grounds are so lush and green, and incredibly immaculate and inviting.  We had a couple nice strolls we shoehorned in during an action-packed week.  

We did go up and visit the Mountain Vilas section. It is situated a bit far away from the other two sections, and felt more desert-ish, though it has its own pool. Although I wouldn't mind staying there, I prefer the location of LWR/LW2. We will be staying there again next March.


----------

